# Spotting: reasons other than pregnancy?



## CryPixie83

OK, yesterday I had some spotting. I never spotted when I was pregnant with dd, but this still makes me nervous. We're not planning to ttc for another two years! So.... what other reasons are there for a woman to have spotting? I think (the first day of) my period was about two weeks ago. I'll gve an exact date when I find my calendar.


----------



## PheobNFam

Yeah... hate to scream pregnancy spotting... buuuut.... sounds pretty likely..

However, to give you other thoughts ---
I spotted while on Depo...
I spotted when I was REALLY stressed
I spotted ummm.... probably another time that I can't remember... :LOL

Hope things turn out for you.
I have always been of the opinion that we never get to chose when we have our babies....


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama

I hate to say it too, but could be implantation bleeding.

How old are you?? My mom started early menopause at about 32 and had wacky cycles and bled about every 16 days for a couple years









(I hope I don't go thru menopause early- I'm only 29, super fertile (we have 4 kids) and hope to maybe have a few more before then)


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GiraffeLovin'Mama*
I hate to say it too, but could be implantation bleeding.

How old are you?? My mom started early menopause at about 32 and had wacky cycles and bled about every 16 days for a couple years









(I hope I don't go thru menopause early- I'm only 29, super fertile (we have 4 kids) and hope to maybe have a few more before then)

I'll be 22 this Wednesday, so I don't think menopause is the culprit, or at least I sure hope not!

Ah, found the calendar. First day of last period was May 26 and I want to say it ran about 6 days. So I spotted 2 weeks after...argh, this isn't looking good for me lol

I guess I'll give it till next weekend and test if my period is, um... tardy.










Oh, here! I donate ALL of my pregnant faery dust








to someone who is actually trying to concieve... come claim it! :LOL


----------



## KittyKat

Some women spot a bit at ovulation.

If the spotting was about 2 weeks after your last period, it is more likely it was ovulation spotting than implantation spotting, since most women ovulate at the midpoint of their cycle. For some it's day 14, others a bit earlier or later. Women with very long cycles often ovulate cd20+

But in any case, even if you ovulated on the early side, spotting 2 weeks past your period is more likely ovulation than implantation. Implantation generally takes place 8-12 days after fertilization (ovulation). So, spotting about 3-3.5 weeks after last period would be more likely to be implantation or low progesterone...
Hope this helps!
Or have i just made you more confused now?
Kathryn


----------



## USAmma

I spotted with O a few times . . .


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KittyKat*
Some women spot a bit at ovulation.

If the spotting was about 2 weeks after your last period, it is more likely it was ovulation spotting than implantation spotting, since most women ovulate at the midpoint of their cycle. For some it's day 14, others a bit earlier or later. Women with very long cycles often ovulate cd20+
Hope this helps!
Or have i just made you more confused now?
Kathryn

That definately helps! *sigh* I never spotted before I got pg, howcome I can't have my normal, predictable cycle back? :LOL


----------



## heathenkyttimom

I've been ttc since October, this period (started the 16....sorta....) spotted one day, light flow the next, then spotted for 3 more days and was done. I don't really consider myself more stressed than normal....I'm going to be 25 on the 19th of October, two days after my son turns 2, so menopause isn't it...I'm kinda hoping for identical twin girls, twins because my mate is an identical twin and his bro might not be around much longer....and girls, because I want a huge family and at least ONE girl...lol...tho I'll be just as happy if I get boy(s) this next time. I'm planning on an unassisted (mostly) pregnancy (I want an ultrasound towards the end, so I know what kind of stroller to get....for those times when I'm going to need the undercarriage storage when I go out...slings just don't have that) and an unassisted childbirth. My son was a cesarean after I was induced...........27 hours of labor, and I ended up get a cesarean....ugh. No more hospital births for me, especially after....no. I did get a lot of nice info tho from http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/ and I'm on the forums there, too. They just dun have a section on TTC

I'm not sure if it was implantation spotting, though, because it was right around when my period was due...so I'm just kinda confused.









Kat
)0( Unschooling heathen SAH mum to Aiden (10/17/03)


----------



## CryPixie83

Just to let everyone know- I was ovulating Yay~!

I started my period today- double yay!


----------



## heathenkyttimom

grats
















Kat


----------

